# What's the worst thing your 'poo has destroyed?



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

As some of you may know, I have been trying to slowly phase out the crate. Unfortunately, it seems to have taken a turn for the worse tonight. We came home after dinner (gone 1-2 hours) to find Bear on our bed and had chewed through the leather band of a very expensive watch (along with a number of other items). Of course all items belonged to OH and none to me... Needless to say, OH is furious and says that's it, Bear must be crated when we are out from now on! Can't say I blame him after this fiasco.... 

Well, the only silver lining is I can say my 'poo has great taste! Too bad OH doesn't see it that way. 

What are some of the worse things your 'poo has destroyed?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I bet I can beat everyone if we use cash value.  Rufus was taught to "stim" on seatbelts by an autistic client of mine. He gets the belt in his mouth and tugs hard enough to make the clunk noise of the emergency stop point. He has shredded or punctured holes in five in my Subaru and two in my mothers Tiguan. At seven hundred dollars a pop the replacement cost would be near five thousand dollars. Tell your OH he got off lucky.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh dear what naughty poos !  the worst thing Molly has done is a slipper and SIDS was the rubber backing to a door mat. I won't tempt fate because Sid is only 7.5 months so there's time yet ,but to be fair he's less of a chewer than Molly was 
Oh and I've never used a crate they are just refined to the kitchen when I'm out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ooops Rufus.... we hada a rescue GSD who ate a seat belt once, so I feel a fifth of your pain 
Hooch our thug rescue rottie cross ate the plastic boot lining on out first ever new car (OH cried....) he also destroyed the back of an (old) sofa and ate the plaster off the hall wall so that we had a huge dint right the way down to the brickwork.... he achieved this in about an hour and a half and after that he was crated.... it took all of the anxiety (for us) of leaving him home alone away.... it took about a year to resolve his separation anxiety.... and along the way we learnt that certain things had to stop - the postman needed to use a remote box - putting letters through the postbox stressed Hooch out, as did the window cleaner - who could only come if I was home or Hooch was out with me....
Fortunately Dot has not been too bad - an ipad case, a friend of Lizzie's school shoe (while we were eating tea.....) and several ends off phone chargers belonging to my son.

I think Lexi and Beemer had a taste for designer leather


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Biscuit has chewed and ruined the corner of one of my lovely oriental rugs. We have to roll up the rug every night now to stop her from eating the other three corners. Cost of replacing it - about £1000 Perhaps my better half will now acknowledge the value of crates at night as he though it was cruel and threw it out


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lets see....

1. One of my favourite pair stilettos (she chewed the straps).

2. The cord to our shredder.

3. A few off the OH's dress shirts.

4. One Barbie doll a friend's daughter left over (had to replace it).


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney has only destroyed my ability to have a lie in in the mornings!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Just toilet paper. 

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

A Gucci bag strap. A Louis bag strap. Coach purses. All of my shoes. A Burberry watch strap. A coach watch strap. The corner of the love seat. Most of my underwear (i now have all new ones). Clothes. Boxes. Books. Corner of my throw rug. 

I'm sure there is more. Every single one I blame me. I've learned to put stuff away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

My 'poos have been the most destructive breed I've ever had.
To date: 1 8x10 area rug, two 5x7 area rugs, 3 pairs of prescription glasses, 6+ hardcover books, cd's, chargers, numerous bras (they can lift the lid to the hamper), shoes, 2 dog beds, the bottom rungs of my kitchen chairs, and the equivalent of the GNP of a small country's worth of stuffed toys, antlers, and tugs. 'Poos can be naughty little urchins...


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Oh my word ! The most destructive breed! I might be changing my mind about a cockapoo puppy!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My question now is, are my two cockapoos? I'm thinking after reading some of these posts how good mine are


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I love this!
Lexi & Beemer do like designer bags  - Rufus hope you've stopped stimmimg!! 
Ralph was a chewer - every corner on my coffee table blanket chest (now on eBay and thus far not doing too bad in bids!!)
Ralph one summer shoe (may as well of chewed them both!) 
Ruby £20 note!!
Bottom stair carpet 
Both lots and lots of plastic crap billy leaves lying around!! If found throw it away quickly!!
I've seen billy have a meltdown over a chewed up playing card!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus wears a soft sided muzzle when we get in the car. After we start driving he is allowed to take it off. For some reason he only does it when he gets in the car. It sounds like Lexi and Beemer and Michelle's dogs might give him a run for his title of most destructive poo. Then again those dogs work in pairs so they have to half the damage to make it fair.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder if it is a cocker thing? Kiki never chewed anything (much too perfect ) - hardly even chews her toys - does chew antlers and her bulls horn, loves a raw bone.... but she has never chewed anything of ours.
Dot is not and never was a demon chewer - Inzi was worse: chair legs, skirting boards edge of toy cupboard... but she was nothng like as bad as the afore mentioned Hooch.
I don't remember our GSDs chewing things much ... Puff the JR did manage to eat the new carpet - she got hold of an edge  and she also ingested my nephew's very precious Woody toy. Lots of tears and a trip to Toys R Us to replace it.....
No, I don't think cockapoos are the most destructive breed ever - but they do like to amuse themselves if they are bored


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Your answers are actually making laugh outloud :laugh::laugh::laugh:
In comparison with your dogs, the Nuts are like the Sisters of the Holy Spirit...dear me. 

Some things I remember: 
- My Breitling watch leather strap (£300 the pop)
- A small corner and various knot ends of a Persian rug (not repaired yet)
- A pair of Balmain shoes (I don't know the cost, but she didn't pick the flipflops that were next to them )
- A few dozens of Pringle & Barbour socks
- So many toilet rolls that I should buy shares in Andrex
- A hand cream left on the night table (Peanut had diarrhea for a week. That'll teach the little minx)
- A pack of chewing gums left on the night table (Peanut had to spend 1 day at the vet as she could have died because it is highly poisonous. She didn't even have diarrhea )
- Chunks of the skating boards in the kitchen (this was only a fad and passed when she discovered that the rug was tastier). 

Not too bad after reading your posts. As Lexy, I blame ourselves (other than for the rug as I cannot entertain living in a house without furniture or carpets!)

After writing all this, I am starting to think that perhaps their childhood was far more eventful than I remembered...


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Marzi hit the nail on the head. Mine were "babysat" by an indulgent nana who believed that they were much too good, and felt much too bad, to do anything bad ever again once they were scolded once.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Today two men came to take away all our carpets to be cleaned. With five cats, one 18 years old, one 21 (both with continence issues), Zorbie who marks every time a male person visits the house, my sister's visiting rescue basset who uses pee pads reliably but people with failing memories keep forgeting to put them down....sometimes it feels like I live in a barn, not a house.

The good news is that Rufus has completely outgrown his distructive ways (aside from the seatbelts). He never ever touches our stuff.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance chomped her way through several shoes and also slightly shredded a rug (although to be fair I decided fairly early on with the rug it could be my sacrifice to her puppyhood ) 

Molly was 17 months when she moved in and I can't think of anything she has destroyed - other than the garden which is pitted with multiple holes


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm Sophie has been pretty good compared to most it seems. She is 7 1/2 months so plenty of time yet. She loves to snatch up socks but never destroyed any as we always trade her out of them. She will grab shoes as well, again we trade with her. She has however chewed up carpet edges around our family room, though that phase seems to have ended thankfully. The most expensive item she completely destroyed was a Bluetooth ear piece of my husbands. He was not happy with her over this, but more concerned about what she might have eaten. She is just so cute, she gets by with things like this and it has always been our fault for leaving things around that she can get ahold of. 

She did manage to ninja some packaging paper materials from a large box that my husband and son were unpacking, she had this shredded all over the family room! It was everywhere and we had a rather huge laugh at her. She can slip in and grab things before you know she is near, ninja Sophie!

I honestly don't think poos are more destructive than any other breed. Wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, these answers are certainly making me feel better about the watch strap! 

TBH the watch strap is not the worst thing he has chewed. He tore multiple holes in a persian rug, which was a sentimental family heirloom. He also tore off a large section of our baseboard, which I haven't even asked how much is going to cost to repair. Not too mention various clothing items and accessories - thankfully he has never touched my shoes! It always seems to be items that are more important to OH than to I.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

When i first got Sammy, i had no idea that dog toys were a great deal and so i hadn't got them. He really destroyed many things but one that hurt me most and helped me put a stop to this was a classic leather belt given to me by my mother for my birthday. It was really dear to me but i moved on and accepted the fact that dogs need company too otherwise they get bored and can create a huge mess.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly says nothing to see here


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Molly...
(I'm sure she was framed )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Oh Molly...
> (I'm sure she was framed )


She was actually  my friends lurcher did this this morning  and my friend decided to frame Molly


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Haha! Poor Molly!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Molly says nothing to see here


Haha this reminds me of a distant dream I once had....
Ralph and ruby snuggled together in a beautiful wicker bed by the side of the fire stove.
They quickly demolished my dream & the bed and turned it into a pile of twigs!! :argh::devil:


----------



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

My sanity 

So far Jasper is more interested in eating the chicken's food and romantic encounters with his teddy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sanity is vastly overrated. We'll give you credit for other losses though, like sleep, time, peace, freedom, personal safety etc...


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I am so angry at myself and Sophie right now. I left her harness on top of her crate, usually do this as she normally doesn't wear it inside. Sooo, this evening she decided to ninja her harness off of the crate while we were having dinner and chewed the clip so badly it cannot be worn any longer! Looks like miss Sophie can not go bye bye for a few days until the new harness arrives.

I have loved this harness, it's an Ezydog quick fit and works beautifully for her. It is especially nice in her booster seat as the handle with the ring allows her to move around in the seat. It's been my favorite harness of many. Silly little pup.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Alittlepoo said:


> Sooo, this evening she decided to ninja her harness off of the crate while we were having dinner and chewed the clip so badly it cannot be worn any longer!


Bear did the same thing to his gentle leader... I think secretly he was planning on attack on it ever since we got it.  Luckily it still sort of clips in sometimes... but he also chewed almost all the way through the fabric loop so it's only a matter of time until that snaps!


----------



## Catherine malcolmson (Aug 31, 2015)

Janey153 said:


> Barney has only destroyed my ability to have a lie in in the mornings!


I have a Barney too and I never get a lie in 5-20 and he's awake .I feel wacked.I can't remember a lie in


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley ate various things when a pup, even though I worked from home and he was always in a crate when left. I wasn't overly stressed about most of them as someone usually spotted him and stopped the chewing before it got too bad, he got through a couple of leads, his bed, tv remote, slippers etc guess the worst thing was chewing the bottom stair, through the carpet, through the underlay to get a good old chew on the wood of the actual stair. We have just lived with it since (most of the house is in a needs decorating or half decorated state anyway!), as it is the same carpet up the stairs, on the landing and throughout the upstairs bedrooms it would be a bit pricey to have re-done, wonder how it would look to just have a contrasting bottom stair?!!


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

My Daughter just come home from work feeling ill so went to put her best pjs on and fall into bed, but Honey had chewed a huge hole in the bottoms. They never choose the cheap stuff do they, she ignored her old cheap Tesco onsies of course. I feel like I spend all day chasing her around the dining table trying to do swopsies with her, good job she's a cute little monkey


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I love the answers 
The good things about the Nuts is that now I actually throw the socks at them (actually to Peanut) and they dont chew them.  She just cherish the sock and she doesn't make holes. 

A miracle. She just guards the sock close to her heart and that's it. 

However, the toilet roll is a different story


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Peanut said:


> I love the answers
> The good things about the Nuts is that now I actually throw the socks at them (actually to Peanut) and they dont chew them.  She just cherish the sock and she doesn't make holes.
> 
> A miracle. She just guards the sock close to her heart and that's it.
> ...


Ralph will still steal a sock to this day, I often find little billys discarded school or football socks in his bed - I never know if they are clean or worn.... The beauty of buying the same pairs in mass!
Although when younger Ralph was obsessed with socks... To the point where he had one in his mouth (a little billy trainer sock) so I tried to "upgrade" to a piece of cheese... In order to consume the cheese he promptly swallowed the sock!! 
He did this on two occasions!!
Loading the washing machine meant Ralph had to be locked out of the house!! 
Thankfully, on both occasions the sock came back "up" rather than going "through" 
He still likes a sock, but thankfully not to eat!! (Maybe just to cherish the stinky item of their master??)


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle is currently working on 2 opposite corners of the living room rug. Fortunately it's a very old rug we were looking to replace anyway. I guess we will just wait a while for a new one.

He also loves shoes although he hasn't actually managed to destroy any yet! My gardening shoes however are covered in teeth marks and I know it won't be long till they succumb!

Until today I would have said that he has destroyed my ability to lie in but he slept till 7.45 this morning! I woke before he did and when I saw what the time was I was worried something had happened to him as he wasn't calling me. Turned out he had just learnt what Saturday's were for. Bless him.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The only thing Carley was interested in chewing on was Sami, and especially his ears!
Sami on the other hand was a chewer. I guess the most prized things was Freddy's leather wallet, along with his drivers license, which had to be replaced. Then he moved on to his best leather belt and his leather phone case. Freddy still wears his belt as he says he "Loves the memories??" Most aggravating to me is he has chewed thru FIVE leash lines. He has honed this feat down to five seconds flat. He has even chewed thru Carleys once when I stopped briefly to pick up the mail, and off she went down the road.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sami might be able to beat Zorbie's record. I bent down to tie my shoe and he chewed through his lead and was off.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Sami might be able to beat Zorbie's record. I bent down to tie my shoe and he chewed through his lead and was off.


It is especially aggravating as Carley is a runner, and it is quite a feat to corral her back to me. Usually I have to get in my car and drive to find her as she is fearless and has no boundaries on how far she will run. Argh!!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Catherine malcolmson said:


> I have a Barney too and I never get a lie in 5-20 and he's awake .I feel wacked.I can't remember a lie in


Barney woke me up at 9.15 recently! It's a miracle!

He is destroying every one of his toys at the moment. He has rope toys that he sits next to me shredding them  I find bits of string, rope, plastic, squeakers, stuffing all over the floor and the couch He's gone crazy!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just be grateful he is destroying his toys and not the couch


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes! I'm eternally grateful it's his toys and not my furniture or woodwork!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I spoke too soon! not that Sid has started chewing things, but it could have been a disaster yesterday when I heard something fall in the kitchen. I was just grateful Sid decided to bring into the sitting room what he had found in the kitchen and not to have chewed it yes it's was the tube of superglue!
It's times like these I'm glad he's not a great chewer


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness! That could have been horrendous!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes just think what it would have done to the carpet ha ha ha !


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Precisely!  x


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

My husband and I had to completely renovate our new house before we moved in. New floors, new stairs, new windows, new curtains. The curtains were these gorgeous expensive Italian custom made curtains. A splurge but my husband loved it. A few months after we moved in, we got Max. 

Lots of shoes ruined, but mainly my husbands old sneakers that needed to be tossed. Tons of slippers. And oh yes, the $3000 living room curtain, he managed to rip up the bottoms and basically shredded them. And the beautiful new floors? Well the floors are ok, but the corner of the first stair on the first floor? The wood is completely chewed off. Granted we didn't know we were getting a dog when we bought the curtains. He also chewed on the corner of the area rug, but it was pretty cheap so meh.


----------

